# Nick Young, Gators, nice guys, Durant a jerk



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

..according to various people who played pickup games with them:

Nick Young:


> During the last semester, I sat next to Nick Young in English 263. I did not personally know him before class, so the first several times I spoke to him amounted to 'Good game last night' or 'nice dunk yesterday.' I was kind of scared that he would just ignore me, him being the star athlete that he is. However, I was immediately suprised by how nice he was. By the end of the semester, I can honestly say that he was one of the nicest human beings I've ever met. He is incredibly humble and down to earth. After I got to know him better, it was still difficult to detect even the slightest amount of ego.


Al Horford:


> Not only was Al a terrific basketball player, but he was also a great friend. He was quiet and shy at first but once you got to know him he was very funny.


Joakim Noah:


> When he's not goofing off, he's actually very intelligent, well-spoken and gracious to the fans (since most of the people there for autographs were unabashedly there just for him). His sister's seriously, seriously drop-dead gorgeous, and he's actually not bad-looking in person. No, really, he's not. People were asking him for crazy things -- one girl asked for him to sign her roommate's socks (new ones still packaged together), another had him sign every issue of the Gainesville Sun that he was on the cover of, another just wanted to touch his hair, and of course, he did everything they asked. Oh, and the only time he dropped his guard was when he hugged a tiny little old woman who was with his family -- he was so delighted to see her, he was like a little kid.


Corey Brewer:


> Corey Brewer is not just the nicest athlete I've ever met -- he's possibly the nicest person I've ever met in general.


on the other hand, Kevin Durant:


> We start playing, and everyone's just goofing around, jacking up threes, until someone blocked one of KD's teammate's shots. To be fair, the guy who got his shot swatted sucked. They got super-intense, and the next time down the court, KD started posting me up all serious-like (I was the tallest player on my team, and therefore was the most 'qualified' to guard him). All of a sudden he spun towards the basket, but not before slamming his pointy elbow right in my eye. After dunking on us, he yelled 'don't talk s--- if you can't back it up' (that was heavily edited). I quipped, 'Isn't it past your curfew?' I'd like to say that I led my team to an upset victory, or even I j'ed a 3 in his face, but no. He single-handedly dominated us, literally with his teammates watching, as he would block our shots or steal the ball, and then drive into the lane and slam it home. (Scouts say he's skinny, but they wouldn't say that when they see him barreling toward you, as you debate for like half a millisecond if you're gonna take the charge before you run and duck. He's a big dude.) Needless to say, we didn't score another point. After that game, he didn't say anything, and just stormed off the court and out of the gym, probably feeling good about himself by dominating a bunch of out-of-shape frat guys. That's my personal experience with Kevin Durant.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

And the truth comes out! Seriously, I wouldn't take much consideration in how Durant acts during a pick-up game with frat boys, of all people. 

Take Oden anyways.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

to be honest, i don't think durant was being a jerk...i wasn't there, so i can't say for certain, but i'm sure the frat guys talked **** to him...and his behavior after the game would be perfectly legit...would you be all nice and cuddly to a bunch of frat boys talking **** to you???


just competitive nature coming out...which is something i would want in my players...


i remember an anecdote told by one of jordan's former teammates...it might've been paxson or kerr, but jordan cheated in a cardgame to beat one of his teammate's grandmother...some people are just fiercely competitive in everything they do....


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

since when are frat boys credible?


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

If it was Michael Jordans name in that synopsis instead of KD everyone would be talking about his competitiveness, unwillingness to lose and how he single handedly willed his ream to win, etc., etc., etc... Big deal, lets see what his personality is like 10 years from now.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

I've talked more %^$# then that in pick-up games before.  I dont see that as Durant being a punk at all. The person who wrote it sounds like a whiner.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

meru said:


> ..according to various people who played pickup games with them:
> 
> Nick Young:
> 
> ...



Who cares? Pointless.


----------



## Trailblazed&Confused (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh, those poor frat boys! Getting picked on by Kevin Durant during a pickup game, that must have been horrible for them. 

Seriously though, I have a hard time seeing a frat boy(or anyone really) block someone's shot and not have some snide comments about it. It sounds like they talked too much smack, got their fragile ego's crushed by Durant, and can't let it go. I'd be more excited about the fact that I got mowed down by KEVIN DURANT in a game!!!!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Sounds like a typical pickup game.

Where's the beef?


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Yea I agree with everyone here. Frat guys are *******s, I play with them all the time. I bet they starting a lot of ****, and Durant gave them what they deserved. Bravo, THX KEVIN!!!!


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

please god let this draft happen so the press dont have to inflict us with absolute tripe like this again

an 18yo kid jumped all over some frat guys and talked a little smack 

does that make him NOT the most talented player in the draft ???

who the **** cares !!!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am personally glad Durant did that. Just because they go to your school doesn't mean they have to become your best friend.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I crossed over Durant up at Irving park once and he was pretty cool about it. He did sprain both his ankles, but what are you gonna' do? Go Grant Generals Hoops!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> to be honest, i don't think durant was being a jerk...i wasn't there, so i can't say for certain, but i'm sure the frat guys talked **** to him...and his behavior after the game would be perfectly legit...would you be all nice and cuddly to a bunch of frat boys talking **** to you???
> 
> 
> just competitive nature coming out...which is something i would want in my players...
> ...


A win by cheating is meaningless, less so, so that's not being competitive. Being competitive is accepting the loss and getting better instead of working on cheating.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

I was in downtown Austin a couple of months ago and I caught Durant beating up homeless people with a bunch of ten year olds.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Entity said:


> I was in downtown Austin a couple of months ago and I caught Durant beating up homeless people with a bunch of ten year olds.


Thats odd. I was in Austin 3 weeks ago and saw Durant beating up a ten year old with a bunch of homeless people.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Thats odd. I was in Austin 3 weeks ago and saw Durant beating up a ten year old with a bunch of homeless people.


See, that's just it. He'll rip up other teams, then a few years later he'll leave us for another team and start ripping us up. Loyalty folks! If he can't stick by a few ten year olds and side with homeless people, you sure as Pete can't expect him to side with the Blazers when it's all said and done.


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves (May 30, 2007)

what did you expect from the "Assassin"


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I crossed over *Duckworth* up at Irving park once and he was pretty cool about it. He did sprain both his ankles, but what are you gonna' do? Go Grant Generals Hoops!


There, I had to fix that for you.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Hap said:


> There, I had to fix that for you.


Is that legal? I'm still pretty new. Are you allowed to go and change someone's quote? I see how it is HAP! Let the games begin brutha'!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> That was pretty funny Hap. Hey, did I ever tell you that Mike Barrett once emailed me and said you were the coolest poster on BBB? I still can't believe it. I see how it is HAP! I submit to your greatness brutha'!


well that was awful kind of you to say that HCP.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

_"In the end it all comes down to talent. You can talk all you want about intangibles, I just don't know what that means. Talent makes winners, not intangibles. Can nice guys win? Sure, nice guys can win - if they're nice guys with a lot of talent. Nice guys with a little talent finish fourth and nice guys with no talent finish last." --Sandy Koufax_

Probably one of the most coherent and realistic things an athlete has ever said about sports. It's not primarily about character or intangibles, in the end it's about talent.

It's also instructive to note that Durant took offense to his _teammate_ being embarrassed. I'll take that guy on my team, even if a couple frat boys get hurt.

But I'd rather have Oden, because...c'mon.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> _"In the end it all comes down to talent. You can talk all you want about intangibles, I just don't know what that means. Talent makes winners, not intangibles. Can nice guys win? Sure, nice guys can win - if they're nice guys with a lot of talent. Nice guys with a little talent finish fourth and nice guys with no talent finish last." --Sandy Koufax_
> 
> Probably one of the most coherent and realistic things an athlete has ever said about sports. It's not primarily about character or intangibles, in the end it's about talent.


Indeed.

Ed O.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Hap said:


> well that was awful kind of you to say that HCP.


WOW! I can't keep up! You win, you win!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Shut up, Hap! When I want your opinion I'll tell you to give it to me.


Woah... you gonna take that, Hap?

Ed O.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Ed O said:


> Woah... you gonna take that, Hap?
> 
> Ed O.


So I guess once you pass the 10,000 post mark, you are taught all these cool tricks! I've got a long way to go!!!!!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

mgb said:


> A win by cheating is meaningless


Depends on whether you are playing for money (or girls or pink slips or other valuable items) or not 

barfo


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Yah well the day of Durants workout i was at a nice restaurant in the pearl and Durant ate my strawberry covered cheesecake while i was sweet talking my date, he also tipped my water cup onto my lap and yelled I'mma Killa before leaving by booting the glass door open. Hows that for being a *******... he also took the girl.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

The guy sounds like the drunk guy from Borat:biggrin:


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

durant owning some fratboys = jerk ?

doing the world a favor imo


----------

